# Pigeon Found! Tag details here.



## twinharbor (Jun 7, 2011)

Good morning everyone,

I found a pigeon in my back yard this morning. Here are his tag details.

IF PIGEON STORE
2007
6440

I've contacted the IF lost and found as well as the pigeon store (found their details on here, thanks) but they didn't seem to indicate that they keep any records of tags, so I'm not sure I'll be able to find the original owner. 

He/she has an injured right leg. He's limping a bit, and not making any attempt to fly. I'm not sure if he has any wing trouble but I really don't know the first thing about birds. I've provided him with a place to stay in the back yard for now and he is taking the food and water I've given him. 

I saw a link on a sticky post about a lost and found database but that site is down. Anyone know what else I can do to try and help this little guy? 

I'm located in Bayville, NY if that helps too. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Bayville....My parents used to take me tehre when I was a kid. Mike...try to find an avian vet in your area and take the pigeon in for an exam.

Also, is there any sign of an external injury ? Blood, abrasion, lesion, wound, missing feathers, scrapes ?

Can the Pigeon use the bad let AT ALL ? Or is it hanging limply ?

If you absolutely cannot find an avian vet, do you have any antibiotics around (either pet or human-grade) ? Penicillin, amoxycillin, Baytril Cipro, Ceclor, Augmenting, Cephalexin ?

Lastly...is there any sorta feed store near you (for farm animals like chickens and stuff) ?


Thanks for caring.....


----------



## twinharbor (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Jaye,

I did find an avian vet over in great neck that will take a look at him and maybe take him off my hands. I'm not in a spot to adopt a bird right now. 

The leg is not that bad - he can walk on it slightly but does favor it. No other physical damage I could see. He looks OK and not that bad, just favoring that leg. 

I had wild bird food on hand and I gave him some of that. He's eating and drinking and it seems bathing - he must have splashed around in the water bowl we gave him to clean himself because it was all over. I have him in a dog cage in the garage where the temp is stable (going to be 95 out today). 

I'm going to try and drop him at that vet in the next few days if I can get over there. You think if he heals on his own in a few days it'll be OK? 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

twinharbor said:


> Hi Jaye,
> 
> I did find an avian vet over in great neck that will take a look at him and maybe take him off my hands. I'm not in a spot to adopt a bird right now.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking care fo him.

If he is walking on it slightly, then it may just be a sprain, and/or bruise and needs time to heal. It would be good for someone to check his overall condition, when you do take him to the vet. Sounds like he is doing okay if he is eating and drinking.

Please do ask what the vet is going to do with the bird, if you drop him off.

Thanks again.


----------



## twinharbor (Jun 7, 2011)

Good news this morning on the bird. We didn't get a chance to take him to a vet yet, but he is walking much better and now he is flying. We had him in a cage but now he is just hanging around our house. I have a feeling he thinks this is home now. He's still favoring that leg a bit but getting around just fine. I wonder if he will rest up and then continue on his way. I guess we'll see. A guy I talked to from IF recommended releasing him far from here if we do, since he may associate this with home after feeding him and hang around. Guess we'll see. 

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Bayvillian30 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Also Found Same Bird Tag #6440*

Mike,

Hello from a fellow Bayvillian! Early this morning I went outside to have coffee on my deck and there was this bird sitting there just as you described with tags on both feet PIGEON STORE 6440. I just happened to stumble on your post from google. The bird spent about 2 1/2 hours at our house just walking around our deck. Was not afraid of us as he was walking inches from where we were standing. At about 11:45 A.M. the bird walked down my driveway spread his wings and took off going south towards Godfrey Avenue. Bird seemed to be walking fine and was definately able to fly. Did you get any info on where this bird came from or who it belongs to just in case we happen to see it again?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow..small world... if you can find the owner that would be great..but some won't even call you back if the bird is not secured.


----------



## Bayvillian30 (Jun 12, 2011)

It is a small world! Bayville may just have a new resident - A friendly brown Pigeon!


----------



## twinharbor (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Bavilian - that's good to hear he's getting around. I thought he left town the other day but then yesterday I saw him in my neighbor's driveway walking around. Very glad to see him healed up and flying and walking again. I haven't seen him today, but maybe he's headed over here. We're down on creek road. 

I never got any good info on the owner. I found that the pigeon store is a place in lindenhurst, but they didn't have any records on tags. I spoke to some guy from the IF (a pigeon organization that gives out those tags) and it seems some stores just don't keep track of who buys the tags like they're supposed to. If the owner is interested and turns to google, maybe he'll come across this thread. If I see him and the owner or someone wants to come get him, I can likely capture him and put him in the cage again. He's an easy-going bird and it's easy to pick him up. Maybe just a new bayville resident though!


----------



## Bayvillian30 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Bayville*

I got the same information as you did so hopefully the owner does a search online and contacts us. The gentleman I spoke to from The Pigeon Club said if the bird isn't in a cage/garage they won't even consider coming to get the bird. Keep me posted if you have any sightings of our little friend.... I'll do the same!


----------



## twinharbor (Jun 7, 2011)

He's back! If anyone does want to pick this little guy up, the can contact me via this forum and I'm sure I can put him in a cage and then call to have him picked up. Otherwise he seems happy just hanging around bayville! With my dogs no less...

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/255163_1948941556206_1022602683_2269015_1861317_n.jpg

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/259980_1948940116170_1022602683_2269010_1023641_n.jpg


----------



## Bayvillian30 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Our Friend!*

Love the pictures Mike! Our friend looks so happy! We have been keeping an eye out for him around our property. The guy I spoke to over the weekend said it would be the owner's responsibility to register the tag numbers. I am going to check online to see if I can find a listing of tag #'s. If not, he seems to be a pleasure to have around. He can be our mascot for Bayville!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope you're still feeding him and giving him water, as he probably doesn't have a clue as to how to find food. Lots of birds like that get lost and starve to death or get caught a hawks. They really don't know how to survive in the wild. Very few will join a feral flock and make it. He would be better off captured and a home found for him. If he weren't lost, then he probably would have gone home.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> I hope you're still feeding him and giving him water, as he probably doesn't have a clue as to how to find food. Lots of birds like that get lost and starve to death or get caught a hawks. They really don't know how to survive in the wild. Very few will join a feral flock and make it. He would be better off captured and a home found for him. If he weren't lost, then he probably would have gone home.


And just to add to this........If he's too friendly, he will easily be taken by cats or 'unfriendly' dogs 
He really should be caught, and found a safe home. Like Jay said, if he doesn't join a flock and learn to be 'weary', his days are numbered.


----------

